# taupe furnature, beige walls and steel blue carpet



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

sgartrell said:


> I have taupe leather sectional, brown (2shades) and navy and steel blue lines running through recliner,I want to get new carpet and we are getting ready to paint. We found a beautiful steel blue carpet, and thought about doing a shade of beige for walls, and a very pale beige ceiling and woodwork, and using the steel blue color for accessories. I also thought about the blue for sheers and also white sheers. I need help and suggestions


Sounds like this would be nice depending upon what flow in and out of the room might be. You might think more of tan walls than beige but without seeing the carpet color you have in mind I cannot tell.

I use Color Impact, from Tiger Color, in my color consulting work and you can try it for 30 days. Why not play with some color schemes and color wheels there? It will let you explore tints and shades of colors and all sorts of things. Something like the Personal Color Viewer from Benjamin Moore (free) will let you paint your room virtually (and color accessories if you want) or you can use one of their pre-masked images that looks close.

I will caution you that blue carpeting seems to show dirt in weird ways so keep that in mind. 

Also blues are especially sensitive to light color and color rendering so makes sure to choose your hues for when you are going to be using the room and not just from color chips.


----------



## Janetp (Apr 1, 2012)

pics are always nice, as from what you are describing, the room may turn out more monochromatic than you may like. Why don't you consider grey walls? It works well with taupe and blue, and a few accessories with oranges might make it all pop together. If you're not into orange-orange, maybe you might want to consider rust.
I'm more of a hardwood with area rugs kind of gal, as it is more reasonable on the pocketbook to change in a few years when you grow tired of this pallet. Carpet can get costly, and sometimes we get "locked" into certain colors for longer than we wish to be because it can get costly to change out wall to wall carpet.I myself get bored after a few years, and find it much easier and less costly to change out an area rug, some pillows and curtains to get a fresh, new look. I'm doing it now after 3 years. It ran me about $300 to completely change the look of this room just by doing that thanks to the hardwoods.
In the end, if YOU like it , that's really all that matters!!


----------

